# Murder At Our Favorite Campground This Weekend



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a big, popular campground at the beach in SC. Security is really very tight there, even though it is basically a small city where people all over the Southeast come to party every weekend in the summer. This is just shocking.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/08/22/2543470/two-charged-after-teen-stabbed.html

Two charged after teen stabbed to death at campground

By Lorena Anderson
[email protected]
Posted: Monday, Aug. 22, 2011

Adam Taylor Dwiggins and Kathy Ledford Dwiggins

MYRTLE BEACH A 17-year-old North Carolina man was stabbed and later died when he stepped in to help a girl who was being assaulted at Ocean Lakes Campground in Myrtle Beach.

Another teen, and his mother, have been arrested.

Horry County Police Lt. Raul Denis said officers responded to a call about 9 p.m. Saturday to find Michel Dalton Fitch, 17, of Shelby, N.C., seriously injured at the campground at 6001 S. Kings Highway.

He was taken to Grand Strand Regional Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead. Horry County Coroner Robert Edge said Fitch died from a stab wound to the chest about 10:10 p.m.

Denis said investigation at the scene led officers to Adam Taylor Dwiggins, 18, also of Shelby. Denis said it appears Dwiggins was having a confrontation with a girl and Fitch stepped in to prevent Dwiggins from assaulting her and was stabbed.

Dwiggins reportedly ran from the scene, and went back to the rental unit where he was staying with his mother, Kathy Ledford Dwiggins, 51. Denis said she and her son took "specific actions" to hamper the investigation.

Adam Dwiggins is charged with murder and Kathy Dwiggins is charged with being an accessory to murder after the fact.

Both are being held at J. Ruben Long Detention Center.

Denis said he does not anticipate any further updates Sunday, and declined to give more details, he said, because he does not want to compromise the investigation.

The arrest appeared to be the first for both mother and son. A search of N.C. court records shows the two have been stopped by law enforcement officers for only minor traffic offenses.

Read more: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/08/22/2543470/two-charged-after-teen-stabbed.html#ixzz1Vlk828hk


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

What a shame - assuming it's all as reported, the boy was just doing 'right' by helping the girl, and pays with his life.









Makes me scared for the world my children will live in someday....though I know that's exactly what my Mom said when she was 40 and I was a teen.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

ZHB said:


> This is a big, popular campground at the beach in SC. Security is really very tight there, even though it is basically a small city where people all over the Southeast come to party every weekend in the summer. This is just shocking.
> 
> http://www.charlotte...en-stabbed.html
> 
> ...


South Carolinian here and shocked at this news as well. My wifes family had a permananet site in this CG for years and a lot of our friends camp there. We prefer Myrtle Beach State park because beach is no where near as crowded $26.00 per night is a deal.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Terrible what happened there. We go there several times a year, including a 2 week trip every June and I must say that the "commotion" is getting worse and worse. They do a good job in my opinion running that place, but the kids are getting a little too wild. Hopefully they'll step back and take a look at the security and crack down more.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

That is a very sad and shocking news to read. Campgrounds are usually full of decent, friendly and family-oriented people. I feel more secured to camp at State parks knowing there is at least one armed park ranger on duty at all time.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

You'd like to think that kind of thing wouldn't happen in a place you normally feel safe taking your family for the weekend.

We get surprised every once in a while out here, too. Last December, a Montana State Trooper was shot and killed just outside Three Forks, which is about 60 miles south of us. The suspect was later found dead in his pickup in the vicinity of one of our favorite campgrounds, way off the beaten path. I can't go back there any more without being a little on edge, especially with my kids running around. It's really a shame.

Nathan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes, things get out of hand, especially if there's drinking involved, which is didn't specify here, but could have been a problem. Also, when there are big groups. 
We were at a federal CG, in Canton, GA, years ago, when a man hit a woman, in the water, and a fight ensued. It was very crowded and people reacted, trying to protect the woman. The man got out and took off, at a high rate of speed, in his car, flying through the CG, with kids running to get out of his way, etc.
Thankfully, he was later arrested, and the woman received fairly minor injuries.
You always have to be aware of what's going on around you.
I agree, that this young man did the right thing to step in and try to help the girl. My thoughts and prayers to his family.
Darlene


----------

